# Blue man



## Froggy (Feb 3, 2008)

How bout that blue man thats drinking silver , and rubbing it on his face? Idiot, sure he will have some problems from that! Whats do you think will be some long term side effects?


----------



## Shaul (Feb 3, 2008)

That he will always feel blue.


----------



## Irons (Feb 3, 2008)

Not as bad as Mercury but it does bind to Sulfur containing Amino Acids like Mercury does.

Just because it's valuable doesn't mean it's good for you.

His wife will save on embalming when he dies.

Even better, she can ship him to Midwest for refining. 8)


----------



## peter i (Feb 3, 2008)

There should not be any critical side effects to argyria, apart from looking like a smurf to the end of your days.

Some people are a little too stupid: "Silver kill germs, so it must make me healthy to eat it!"

He deserved smurfication!
8)


----------

